# Aug 5-6 Elbow-Steps- Aqua Viva



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Last month my business partner and I bought the 29 Century that was listed on the forum. This replaces the 27 World Cat (Lil Kahuna) I sold last year after the oil spill. I've spent the last month getting the boat offshore worthy. I've wanted to shake it down but these horrid reports have kept me in port. Well I had enough and finally decided to head out. 

We left Perdido Pass around 1PM Friday afternoon. Pointed the boat towards the Elbow. Started trolling the Elbow and headed to the steps. About eight miles west of the Elbow we start running into large school of small blackfin/bonita just north of the 100 fathom. It wasn't long and we picked up about a 20lb bull dolphin. First fish on the boat! 

We made it to the steps at dark and put out the sword spread. No swordies and only one hammerhead to show for our efforts. 

Woke up and trolled from the steps to the Elbow and then to the nipple. Again found the schools of blackfin and bonita in between the steps and the Elbow. We did manage to pick up a small yellow fin and a blackfin early in the morning trolling the edge of one of these schools. We also caught a few bonita...

Given the reports last week from the Monkey boat I felt we didn't do so bad. It was a good shake down and identified a few more items that need attention. I can't wait for the fall and tuna fishing the rigs. 

Keith Johnson
Aqua Viva


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you had a successful trip and thanks for posting.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

good job! Looking forward to seeing you there soon!

Robert


----------

